# DTS demo discs?



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Anybody know where I can get some of these?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is one at Bluray.com:

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/DTS-Demo-Disc-14-Blu-ray/36272/

You can buy it on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DTS-Blu-Ray-DVD-2010-HD-Demonstration-Demo-Disc-14-/380207589172


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ManCave said:


> Anybody know where I can get some of these?


I have many of them. The Dolby demo disks, too. Send me a PM and let me know your interests.


----------

